# Anyone selling a ROK machine



## Teddybaebae (Mar 19, 2021)

I've got an itch to scratch with this. I want to give it a try before plunging for the gaggia classic.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've used a Rok in the past, a while ago, and at the time I had a Classic. I wouldn't even compare them. They are completely, totally different machines and produce a very different beverage.


----------



## Teddybaebae (Mar 19, 2021)

This doesn't surprise me. I suppose there are a number of different factors.

my wife needs to be able to use the coffee machine. Neither of these would be suitable. She just wants to press a button and get coffee. I want to be more involved in the process. The gaggia needs a spring change and thus void the warranty. They both look nice. There's less to go wrong with the Rok which is my main concern.

also I can take the rok with me if I go away. And finally cost. Second hand rok with upgrades £100 ish. Gaggia is £429.


----------



## hysaf (Oct 17, 2020)

Teddybaebae said:


> This doesn't surprise me. I suppose there are a number of different factors.
> 
> my wife needs to be able to use the coffee machine. Neither of these would be suitable. She just wants to press a button and get coffee. I want to be more involved in the process. The gaggia needs a spring change and thus void the warranty. They both look nice. There's less to go wrong with the Rok which is my main concern.
> 
> also I can take the rok with me if I go away. And finally cost. Second hand rok with upgrades £100 ish. Gaggia is £429.


 Had a ROK for a while, you would think there's nothing that you can do to it ,but I managed to brake 2 bayonet rings( the ones that the protafilter locks into) in the space of 2 months. Main reason was because I was grinding fine ,trying to get a proper espresso out of it, really my fault.

They were kind and sent me replacements for free(at that time they didn`t have them for sale separately) even though my machine was 10 years old and bought second hand!

Talk about standing behind your product!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It sounds like your wife would benefit from a capsule machine, like the Opal One (and is free if you subscribe to Colonna Coffee) - so there may be some kind of trade off over time.


----------

